# cough



## Kipling krazy (Apr 23, 2013)

Alf has got a bit of a cough. He is fine in himself, eating and exercising. Hopefully the tablets he got today will sort it out. The vet is really helpful explaining that it could be 'kennel cough'. He could have got it anywhere up to a fortnight before the coughing started! The worst thing if the medication doesn't work would be a grass seed inhaled- then it's a camera down the throat.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fingers crossed the medication works x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Best wishes to Alf for a speedy recovery.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I hope he is fine, I hope it is neither to be honest, you are meant to keep them away from anywhere that other dogs go if its Kennel cough which I know can be a real pain, glad he is fine in himself though.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I hope he will ok! At least he is eating and playing etc! Hugs to Alf


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie has has kennel cough twice even though she has up to date vaccinations. It's like a heavy cold for them but sounds awful. Dexter never caught it off her. The biggest problem is keeping them inside but they do recover quite quickly.


----------

